# What is customer service on TESCO mobile like



## quovadis99 (7 Nov 2011)

Over at the smart phone connection website  (no connection) they are recommending a move to Tesco mobile who are using the 02 network and providing a much cheaper package. Reckon it's about a €25 euro per month saving for me based on my current package with 02.(avg 300 mins, 170 txt) which is pretty good.

I had terrible problems with the TESCO credit card so I'm just wondering has any one had any experience with TESCO mobile and would they recommend?


----------



## pudds (7 Nov 2011)

I had reservations at first but with them nearly a year now and find them grand and the free credit is great.  The few times I called c.s. I found them very good too.

They will be introducing free web texts shortly!


----------



## quovadis99 (7 Nov 2011)

*Thanks Pudds*

Thanks Pudds, have rung them and spoke to a lovely women who was very helpful.
They are based in Limerick and have no connection to the credit card company.


----------

